# Can I tie the sink vent into the toilet vent?



## domgbrown (Jan 11, 2008)

I am installing a wall hung sink in my half bath and have to move the plumbing that is coming through the floor and was previously hid inside the vanity into the wall. The sink drain pipe coming through the floor currently has an AAV on it for venting, which I cannot use inside the wall. The room is 9' x 3.5' with a toilet on one end and the sink on the other. I want to move the drain pipe into the wall and vent the sink vent pipe around two corners and tie it to the toilet vent inside the wall. Following is a diagram of the room. (T is toilet, S is sink, and periods are floor)
___________________
I............................I
I............................I
[T]......................
I............................I
I............................I
___________________

I have three questions:

1. Am I thinking about this right?
2. How high above the toilet or sink level do I have to tie into the toilet?
3. Does anyone have any tips or things I should keep in mind or look out for?


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

it has to be higher than 6 inches above the sinks rim, angle it upwards so if water does get into the line it will drain back towards the sink. I would just go above the ceiling, should be fine. But like I said, make sure the vent is tilted towards the sink.


----------



## domgbrown (Jan 11, 2008)

USP45 said:


> it has to be higher than 6 inches above the sinks rim, angle it upwards so if water does get into the line it will drain back towards the sink. I would just go above the ceiling, should be fine. But like I said, make sure the vent is tilted towards the sink.


How would it get water in it? I'm confused as to why I need to angle it. I figure if water somehow got into the vent it would either go down the toilet vent which is also the drain or go down the sink vent which will connect to the drain where the p-trap is. Am I thinking about this wrong?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

domgbrown;87588 confused as to why I need to angle it.
I figure if water somehow got into the vent it would either go down the toilet vent which is also the drain or go down the sink vent which will connect to the drain where the p-trap is. [/quote said:


> You answered your own question. Water flows down hill, you need to pitch the vent lines so that water which gets in them from rain, condensation, and possibly stoppages flows out of the line and doesn't collect in them. That can lead to poor venting and rotted pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domgbrown (Jan 11, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks, now I'm trying to find the toilet vent. I posted another topic above this one if you think you can help me out. thanks again.


----------

